# I Got Punished and Molested in front my family for a long time, What I suppose to do?



## Khora

I am a 19 year now, but most of the time I have fears like a girl. I always feel unsafe when I travel at night and in dark places. I am scared of tall men. I start stammering while talking to them. I have no confidence most of time.

When I was 13 years old, I got an infection near my genitals & thighs. I was rubbing my genitals for many days. My sisters complained to my mom. Mom thought that I have grown up and was masturbating. She warned me not do this in-front of sisters, but due to itch I did it many times.

My mom took me to a quack. He asked me to remove my clothes, but there was only a small room, so I didn't want to strip in-front of mom and sisters, but I was forced to strip. He checked me and found no disease. He told my mom that I was misbehaving as I did not have any problem. Mom got very angry.

He suggested a punishment. He told my sisters to count 1 2 3 up-to 10, as he is going to pull my penis 10 times as a punishment. Hearing this, all started laughing, at beginning mom was not sure but later my sister’s insisted and my mom gave her consent for this punishment. Then he suddenly grabbed my tiny penis and started pulling it. He was pulling it very hard so it was painful and embarrassing.

When I returned home, my sisters told this to everyone, most of my family persons found this a effective and funny punishment for me and later my mom or aunt started calling that guy ( quack) to home to punish me like this, he was a rude surly guy and he would come to house get me nude and used to yank and pull on my penis badly in front my whole family and i had no choice and i was helpless in front him, so slowly slowly i became very much sacred of him and I lost all my confidence when it was happened I was very young, just 12-13 years old and I could not do anything against them. What can I do now against them all?


----------



## Kevin001

OMG! Tell someone! That is not cool. Your family had no right allowing this to happen. I'm so sorry. This kinda makes me mad. Tell someone though. This is serious stuff. Even if it was in the past.


----------



## michael20161991

Dude. That's messed up. I don't even know what to say. But straight up you need to get some professional help dealing with sexual abuse/assault.

I was molested by a doctor when I was young too. Doctors get away with everything. 

x----GRAPHIC TRIGGERING CONTENT------x

My mother took me to a doctor when I was very young, like 8 years old maybe. And he asked my mother to leave the run so he could give me a physical. He stripped me completely naked and saw that I had a uncircumcised penis. Which is rare in USA. He then starts asking me questions about it. Like - how do I wash it and stuff. And I just told him lol like normal? And he then lectures me on the importance of puling the forskin back and washing. Which I guess up until this point is actually really good advice because your forskin will get tight if you don't retract it. He then GRABS my penis and explains to me how to retract it as he is like fcking pulling it back and fourth over and over and over and of-course it gets hard. I have no idea what's happening and he's just sitting there jacking me off. For like 5-10 mins.


----------



## Khora

i am very confused and don't know what to do ? i mean should i get back to that quack who used to molest and assault me and try to get him punished or should i go for a therapy but now sure it would work ! also since my mom used to allow him to punish me like this so i still have very bitter relations with her but she still thinks what she got done by him (quack) was right ? what do you think.


----------



## Khora

Kevin001 said:


> OMG! Tell someone! That is not cool. Your family had no right allowing this to happen. I'm so sorry. This kinda makes me mad. Tell someone though. This is serious stuff. Even if it was in the past.


I knew what he used to do was a abuse and crime but since my mom and other family member allowed him to punish me like this so he became totally fearless, my mom used to think that this was a effective way to get the young boys punished and she still thinks that this was right.


----------



## Innocent James

You gotta get angry and confront your family and let them know what happen was not okay lawsuits have to be paid people have go to jail threaten them


----------



## Khora

michael20161991 said:


> Dude. That's messed up. I don't even know what to say. But straight up you need to get some professional help dealing with sexual abuse/assault.
> 
> I was molested by a doctor when I was young too. Doctors get away with everything.
> 
> x----GRAPHIC TRIGGERING CONTENT------x
> 
> My mother took me to a doctor when I was very young, like 8 years old maybe. And he asked my mother to leave the run so he could give me a physical. He stripped me completely naked and saw that I had a uncircumcised penis. Which is rare in USA. He then starts asking me questions about it. Like - how do I wash it and stuff. And I just told him lol like normal? And he then lectures me on the importance of puling the forskin back and washing. Which I guess up until this point is actually really good advice because your forskin will get tight if you don't retract it. He then GRABS my penis and explains to me how to retract it as he is like fcking pulling it back and fourth over and over and over and of-course it gets hard. I have no idea what's happening and he's just sitting there jacking me off. For like 5-10 mins.


i am sorry for what that doctor did to you, but it was not looks like a sexual assault, but the way i got punished and molested was very harsh even brutal.


----------



## Kevin001

Khora said:


> I knew what he used to do was a abuse and crime but since my mom and other family member allowed him to punish me like this so he became totally fearless, my mom used to think that this was a effective way to get the young boys punished and she still thinks that this was right.


I would try to get that doctor in trouble for what he did. Your mom should be at fault as well but that is complicated. You should be getting therapy as well. So sorry bro. :squeeze


----------



## Khora

Innocent James said:


> You gotta get angry and confront your family and let them know what happen was not okay lawsuits have to be paid people have go to jail threaten them


i belongs to a Asian country and laws are weak here in this sort of matter's. also my family allowed him so probably no one would be agree to be a witness against him, even my mom still thinks what she got done was correct and she has no regrets.


----------



## Health

Sorry that happened to you. Nevermind seeking revenge and justice, take care of yourself first and the rest will follow. The best course of action would be to seek a therapist in your country.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Khora

Health said:


> Sorry that happened to you. Nevermind seeking revenge and justice, take care of yourself first and the rest will follow. The best course of action would be to seek a therapist in your country.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


for sure, i want to take revenge from him but still i am sacred of him, he is very ******* and aggressive and he molested me so badly that it killed my all confidence, so i want someone help me. i also talked this with my mom, but she thinks what he did was OK and right, so she don't want to help me out.


----------



## MobiusX

who are these people? the Adam's family? that's weird that an entire family would actually go along with this like your mom and sisters and it's even more weird that they invited a medical doctor, so this guy was invited to your house for only the purpose of showing your penis to them and pulling it? Was anything else done? What else was going on? What was the routine for this? I was gang raped at age 5 by 2 older boys then 6-12 a male adult family member but I'm not gay.


----------



## Khora

MobiusX said:


> who are these people? the Adam's family? that's weird that an entire family would actually go along with this like your mom and sisters and it's even more weird that they invited a medical doctor, so this guy was invited to your house for only the purpose of showing your penis to them and pulling it? Was anything else done? What else was going on? What was the routine for this? I was gang raped at age 5 by 2 older boys then 6-12 a male adult family member but I'm not gay.


i was never raped but like i said i was got molested and assaulted, he was not a educated doctor, he was just a quack ( un skilled doctor of a rural area like villages) but he was very cunning and *******, when he first time he pulled on my penis and he got my mom convenience that this is good punishment for boys of my age, so since then she started calling him to house, it was done to me one in every 2-3 months, he used to come to my house and drag me to balcony, he would pull down my underwear and would start yanking and tugging on my penis so hard, he would don't leave me until either i would start crying or mom ask him to stop. for my sister's and aunt it was a funny thing to watch so they never mind and even instigate mom to call him to house to punish me.


----------



## sajs

If the guy is still active you can:

1 - Go and kick his ***
2- Go and blackmail him saying you will tell so he gets his licence revoked and ask for a lot of cash
3 - Just go to the police and turn in your mother and the perv.
4 - Shake it off, sadly.


----------



## AFoundLady

are you ****ing serious? what the **** did I just read...which part of Asia are you from,east/south/south-east/west...if I may ask? this is so inhumane and barbaric beyond so many levels. The "doctor" sounds like a pedophile ******* while I have no words to describe your mother or your sister/aunt...they leave me furious and speechless. I am sorry you had to go through this...humanity is ****ed. I hope you can find the strength in you to go on..


----------



## Khora

sajs said:


> If the guy is still active you can:
> 
> 1 - Go and kick his ***
> 2- Go and blackmail him into telling so he gets his licence revoked and ask for a lot of cash
> 3 - Just go to the police and turn your mother and the perv.
> 4 - Shake it off, sadly.


he still living in that town, but since it is a rural area and laws are weak so he got saved, also since my mom used to allow him to punish me so she don't want to take action against him. i ant to take revenge but i still feels scared of him.


----------



## sajs

Khora said:


> he still living in that town, but since it is a rural area and laws are weak so he got saved, also since my mom used to allow him to punish me so she don't want to take action against him. i ant to take revenge but i still feels scared of him.


but don't "state" laws apply ?. You are asking your mom about this ? Of course she would try to persuade you of not doing it since she is also guilty and even responsible.


----------



## Khora

SaltnSweet said:


> are you ****ing serious? what the **** did I just read...which part of Asia are you from,east/south/south-east/west...if I may ask? this is so inhumane and barbaric beyond so many levels. The "doctor" sounds like a pedophile ******* while I have no words to describe your mother or your sister/aunt...they leave me furious and speechless. I am sorry you had to go through this...humanity is ****ed. I hope you can find the strength in you to go on..


i don't want to reveal country( as it would defame it too ) i belongs to south east Asia, it was a very rural and urban town, and like i said laws and order was so weak that still you can say this place lawless and with lot's of blind faith.

he was not a qualified doctor just a quack and was a child molester too, and since my father had left mom she became very freak and harsh ( even cruel) she used to think that harsh punishments are best punishment s for boys. i can't tell you how i used to feel, he would grab my penis and i would try to get it free from his steely hands and seeing my struggle my aunt, mom, and sister's used to laugh, and later he used to tug and yank it mercilessly. many times i cried and shouted loudly for help.


----------



## MobiusX

Khora said:


> i was never raped but like i said i was got molested and assaulted, he was not a educated doctor, he was just a quack ( un skilled doctor of a rural area like villages) but he was very cunning and *******, when he first time he pulled on my penis and he got my mom convenience that this is good punishment for boys of my age, so since then she started calling him to house, it was done to me one in every 2-3 months, he used to come to my house and drag me to balcony, he would pull down my underwear and would start yanking and tugging on my penis so hard, he would don't leave me until either i would start crying or mom ask him to stop. for my sister's and aunt it was a funny thing to watch so they never mind and even instigate mom to call him to house to punish me.


sounds like your mom might of been sexually aroused by this


----------



## Khora

MobiusX said:


> sounds like your mom might of been sexually aroused by this


at that time i was too young, and i was just so scared of him doing this to me, but now i think you said right my mom used to get arouse of seeing me getting punished like this. so she would not stop and still she don't want him to be punished.


----------



## KelsKels

I am so sorry you were abused.. no one should have to go through that. But there might not be much you can do. You need to learn to accept that it happened and move on.. easier said than done but you need to work on healing yourself.


----------



## Unforgiven17

Khora said:


> I am a 19 year now, but most of the time I have fears like a girl. I always feel unsafe when I travel at night and in dark places. I am scared of tall men. I start stammering while talking to them. I have no confidence most of time.
> 
> When I was 13 years old, I got an infection near my genitals & thighs. I was rubbing my genitals for many days. My sisters complained to my mom. Mom thought that I have grown up and was masturbating. She warned me not do this in-front of sisters, but due to itch I did it many times.
> 
> My mom took me to a quack. He asked me to remove my clothes, but there was only a small room, so I didn't want to strip in-front of mom and sisters, but I was forced to strip. He checked me and found no disease. He told my mom that I was misbehaving as I did not have any problem. Mom got very angry.
> 
> He suggested a punishment. He told my sisters to count 1 2 3 up-to 10, as he is going to pull my penis 10 times as a punishment. Hearing this, all started laughing, at beginning mom was not sure but later my sister's insisted and my mom gave her consent for this punishment. Then he suddenly grabbed my tiny penis and started pulling it. He was pulling it very hard so it was painful and embarrassing.
> 
> When I returned home, my sisters told this to everyone, most of my family persons found this a effective and funny punishment for me and later my mom or aunt started calling that guy ( quack) to home to punish me like this, he was a rude surly guy and he would come to house get me nude and used to yank and pull on my penis badly in front my whole family and i had no choice and i was helpless in front him, so slowly slowly i became very much sacred of him and I lost all my confidence when it was happened I was very young, just 12-13 years old and I could not do anything against them. What can I do now against them all?


I cannot tell you how shocked I was to read your story, and also to see how common it is to be abused as a child from other SAS members :hug

It doesn't seem as though the laws in your country are going to be of much help. Unfortunately it seems as though the only way to deal with it is to try and come to terms with what happened. It sounds as though you couldn't possibly have been the only one. Is there anyway you could speak to some of his other patients? I'm really not sure how you would go about that though.

Do you have any male role models to confide in? I have to say the behaviour of your mother and sisters I find to be just as bad as the person who molested you. I'm not sure whether your relationship with those can be salvaged.


----------



## Khora

KelsKels said:


> I am so sorry you were abused.. no one should have to go through that. But there might not be much you can do. You need to learn to accept that it happened and move on.. easier said than done but you need to work on healing yourself.


like i said, it happened me almost two years regularly ( from my age 13-14 yrs) he did this to me many times and since he used to do this to me in my house and even many times in front my family( mostly my aunt, mom and sister's) so i always felt helpless as there was NO one who could help me at that time, also slowly slowly he became fearless. still i am sacred of him but wants to do something.


----------



## Khora

Unforgiven17 said:


> I cannot tell you how shocked I was to read your story, and also to see how common it is to be abused as a child from other SAS members :hug
> 
> It doesn't seem as though the laws in your country are going to be of much help. Unfortunately it seems as though the only way to deal with it is to try and come to terms with what happened. It sounds as though you couldn't possibly have been the only one. Is there anyway you could speak to some of his other patients? I'm really not sure how you would go about that though.
> 
> Do you have any male role models to confide in? I have to say the behaviour of your mother and sisters I find to be just as bad as the person who molested you. I'm not sure whether your relationship with those can be salvaged.


he still live in the same town where my mom and aunt live, so sometimes i even see him when i go to there, i want to do something but still i am not so strong to confront him alone, i gets scared in front him. yes laws are very weak here specially in this part of country. also like you said he molested some other boys too but no one dared to do anything much against him because he is dangerous man like a goon.

i am much upset because of my family's behavior, my sister's were young and they just used to like watching a boy getting nude and punished like this, l they had no idea that pulling and tugging on a boys penis hurts a lot. my aunt was uncaring but i was shocked because of my mom's insensitive behavior.


----------



## MobiusX

Khora said:


> at that time i was too young, and i was just so scared of him doing this to me, but now i think you said right my mom used to get arouse of seeing me getting punished like this. so she would not stop and still she don't want him to be punished.


do your sisters still talk about it? how old were you and how old were they? sounds like even your aunt was into this too, and does your mom say anything about it? did your mom or sister or aunt ever touch you or tell you to undress when the doctor wasn't there?


----------



## Khora

MobiusX said:


> do your sisters still talk about it? how old were you and how old were they? sounds like even your aunt was into this too, and does your mom say anything about it? did your mom or sister or aunt ever touch you or tell you to undress when the doctor wasn't there?


i was around 13 yrs when first this happened, my sister was 15 yrs and my female cousin was 12 yrs ( my aunt's daughter), yes sometimes when i visit to home town, my sister's still talks about this, they had told this all to some of other people so this makes me annoyed and irritated.

my mom's used to tell to my sister's that pulling and tugging on young boys penis is similar punishment like pulling ears of boys, she used to believe that young boys penis is quite flexible and can be pulled and stretched for punishment. that guy also used to do some other thing to me, he would grab my both hands with his one hand and with other hand he would shake my penis up and down loudly, this used to make my mom and aunt laughing like a mad.sometimes he even grabbed my penis and dragged me upstairs by my penis, he used to pull down foreskin of my penis and would show the gland of my penis to my sister's, since they had never seen this before so they used to get surprised.

when my mom used to call him to come to house, she would tell me to remove all the clothes except underwear as he is coming shortly. i would get very sacred and would request mom to stop him but she would not listen to me.

my mom or aunt didn't touch me, but after this when he used to leave me and i would try to wear my underwear, my sister's would tease and annoy me by giving short yanks on my penis.and would not let me wear my underwear easily.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Try to find someone or an organization in your country that offers help for abuse victims. They may have the power and resource to bring justice and also provide therapy. Do a google search, see if you can find an organization, and get in touch with them.


----------



## Khora

lilyamongthorns said:


> Try to find someone or an organization in your country that offers help for abuse victims. They may have the power and resource to bring justice and also provide therapy. Do a google search, see if you can find an organization, and get in touch with them.


For many days, i have been trying to find out a guy, people or any organization who could really intervene and help me, i sent a mail to some organization in my country, but mostly i didn't get any help so far.


----------



## MobiusX

Khora said:


> i was around 13 yrs when first this happened, my sister was 15 yrs and my female cousin was 12 yrs ( my aunt's daughter), yes sometimes when i visit to home town, my sister's still talks about this, they had told this all to some of other people so this makes me annoyed and irritated.
> 
> my mom's used to tell to my sister's that pulling and tugging on young boys penis is similar punishment like pulling ears of boys, she used to believe that young boys penis is quite flexible and can be pulled and stretched for punishment. that guy also used to do some other thing to me, he would grab my both hands with his one hand and with other hand he would shake my penis up and down loudly, this used to make my mom and aunt laughing like a mad.sometimes he even grabbed my penis and dragged me upstairs by my penis, he used to pull down foreskin of my penis and would show the gland of my penis to my sister's, since they had never seen this before so they used to get surprised.
> 
> when my mom used to call him to come to house, she would tell me to remove all the clothes except underwear as he is coming shortly. i would get very sacred and would request mom to stop him but she would not listen to me.
> 
> my mom or aunt didn't touch me, but after this when he used to leave me and i would try to wear my underwear, my sister's would tease and annoy me by giving short yanks on my penis.and would not let me wear my underwear easily.


is this a 3rd world country this happened to where people aren't advance enough when it comes to education and high technology?


----------



## meepie

Hi I am so sorry you are going through this and have dealt with this horrendous abuse. That is messed up and really sickening. I hope you can find someone to help you. It makes me sick this still happens in undeveloped and rural areas where these sexual predators can get away with it. There must be something you can do to turn him in and your family. Do you have access to a camera or mic?

I hope if such an organization doesn't exist like that, I hope you can create a community and educate others about it and your experience in the future. I know right now would not be the best time, but it only takes one person to prevent future victims of this sadistic doctor.

You need to go to therapy first to heal yourself of this sexual abuse. Therapists have way more resources.

Here are some resources I looked up that could possibly help you:
http://www.searo.who.int/en/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/COSA-Childrens-Organization-of-Southeast-Asia/531441613591866
http://www.un.org/en/sections/where-we-work/asia-and-pacific/index.html

If you could PM me the country you are from, I could maybe PM you more.


----------



## Khora

meepie said:


> Hi I am so sorry you are going through this and have dealt with this horrendous abuse. That is messed up and really sickening. I hope you can find someone to help you. It makes me sick this still happens in undeveloped and rural areas where these sexual predators can get away with it. There must be something you can do to turn him in and your family. Do you have access to a camera or mic?
> 
> I hope if such an organization doesn't exist like that, I hope you can create a community and educate others about it and your experience in the future. I know right now would not be the best time, but it only takes one person to prevent future victims of this sadistic doctor.
> 
> You need to go to therapy first to heal yourself of this sexual abuse. Therapists have way more resources.
> 
> Here are some resources I looked up that could possibly help you:
> http://www.searo.who.int/en/
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/COSA-Childrens-Organization-of-Southeast-Asia/531441613591866
> http://www.un.org/en/sections/where-we-work/asia-and-pacific/index.html
> 
> If you could PM me the country you are from, I could maybe PM you more.


thanks for the help, i have both anger and fear, since i have grown up i am trying to get back to him but still he is too powerful for me, also my family is as guilty as he is.


----------



## Khora

MobiusX said:


> is this a 3rd world country this happened to where people aren't advance enough when it comes to education and high technology?


Not a African country, it is situated in south- east Asia.


----------



## coeur_brise

Don't give him that power, find someone who can prosecute him and take that power back. You didn't deserve whatever happened to you at that age and I think it's cruel and sadistic of your mom to even see that as acceptable behavior. My heart goes out to you.

If nothing can be done with the law, maybe defame his name and warn everyone that he is a child molester so that everyone can know the things he's done.


----------



## meepie

Khora said:


> thanks for the help, i have both anger and fear, since i have grown up i am trying to get back to him but still he is too powerful for me, also my family is as guilty as he is.


:squeeze Well, you have lots of supportive people on this forum. If you need to ever talk about it, I'm here for you. It's normal to feel anger and fear, and you will need to go through life healing this anger and fear. You are not that scared, hurt child anymore, and I have faith that you will overcome these feelings and make peace with yourself. You know what's special about you? You are different from your 'family' who seems unintelligent, ignorant and cruel. Like you said, your mom's mental health was not at its best but that doesn't mean that her actions are forgiven. You are intelligent and empathetic enough to know that this was wrong, and that no one should have to go through this. Stay wise.


----------



## Khora

Blue Dino said:


> Sorry to hear your traumatizing ordeal.
> 
> As for getting back at him, given what you describe, *I'm afraid there really isn't anything you can do but to move on and focus on the future*. It sounded like you live in a country that even if you have proof to turn him in, the authorities and police will not care. If you live in a rural village, likely the police there are just as bad and corrupted as that doctor. They maybe even be friends. Let alone, I don't think anyone will help you turn him in, since all of the parents that hire that "doctor" will all side with him and they probably saw nothing he did was wrong. I am guessing since he's the "doctor" in your village, majority of the people probably respect him and look up to him. So no one will turn on him.
> 
> If you really want to get back at him or stand up to him, maybe you should just speak to him in person one day and tell him that you remember all the horrible stuff he did to you and that you have move on and that he did not break you and you are still strong. And tell him if he ever does anything bad to you or kids again, you now are grown up and are an adult that you can fight him if he does.
> 
> Instead of focusing on letting people know all the horrible stuff he did to you, I think you should make sure parents do not go to that doctor for help. As long as the village relies on him as the "doctor" he will always hold some sort of power and respect in the village.


it was and still a very rural part of country mostly tribes people around, i have grown up but he still has same power and resource what he used to have, also he molested me very badly that i am still not able to confront him, also i hate my family specially mom, she let him do this all to me in the name of punishment. but i can not get peace of mind and can not get over from frustration, insult and Fear until he gets punished or gets beaten badly. some how i was lucky, other wise he used to pull and tug my penis so badly that it could have damaged medically and permanently.


----------



## rh0iozeT

I think what your mom and that quack doctor did was really really wrong.. Don't ever second guess that what your mom and that molester did to you was in any ways acceptable. If you can't do anything about it at least try to convince yourself that what they did is not right. One of the reasons people can't move on is because they get caught up thinking if they should blame themselves from what had happened in the past.

I think we're from the same country.. Unfortunately, only rich people are capable of justice in 3rd world countries..


----------



## Khora

rh0iozeT said:


> I think what your mom and that quack doctor did was really really wrong.. Don't ever second guess that what your mom and that molester did to you was in any ways acceptable. If you can't do anything about it at least try to convince yourself that what they did is not right. One of the reasons people can't move on is because they get caught up thinking if they should blame themselves from what had happened in the past.
> 
> I think we're from the same country.. Unfortunately, only rich people are capable of justice in 3rd world countries..


It may be you can from my country and know the situation, also i know getting justice and fighting back is not easy here, but also not easy to forget, it may take me some more years, to get over of this. some one told me here that he was raped when was young, but i would say it was worst than the rape.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Khora said:


> For many days, i have been trying to find out a guy, people or any organization who could really intervene and help me, i sent a mail to some organization in my country, but mostly i didn't get any help so far.


Sorry to hear. Don't give up.


----------



## Tripolar

best thing you can do is try to be at peace with yourself. I to was molested and as I got older thought that seeking revenge would be the only thing that would make my pain go away. I had to even see him often at family functions . I no longer seek revenge because I am trying to cope and come go peace not for his Sake but for mines .


----------

